# anhaltendes Fischsterben



## 2mazz (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter...
ich habe ein 8000 Literbecken und ein Oase Bioset III
Das Wasser ist klar, die Pflanzen wachsen gut und eigentlich blüht auch jede...

Mein größtes Problem ist aber dass meine Fische sterben!
ich habe von einem Bekannten 12 Goldfische bekommen und 6 Shubukis aus dem Fachhandel dazu gekauft!

In den letzten 2Monaten sind mir bis heute 4 Fische verstorben!
2 Goldfische und 2 Shubunkis

Das komische ist, ich habe das Wasser testen lassen und alles ist in ordnung.
Habe sogar zusätzlich noch einen Sprudler für mehr sauerstoff im teich geholt.
aber es hilft nichts!

Was mich wundert ist aber immer das gleiche.... der Fisch sondert sich erst ab und versteckt sich zwischen den gräsern, kommt nur noch gelegentlich zum fressen und irgendwann gar nicht mehr und versteckt sich nur noch!
irgendwann ~ meistens über nacht!!!??? verstirbt er dann und schwimmt oben!
Den zweiten shubunki konnte ich sogar mit den händen anpacken, habe ihn durchs wasser bewegt, daraufhin schwamm er wieder , als ich wieder kam war er tot 

Bin mit diesem Fisch zum Fischhändler gefahren, der hat sich den angeguckt konnte aber nichts feststellen, keine äußerlichen __ Parasiten, Kiemen in Ordnung.

Beim letzten fisch wars das gleiche, der lag zwischen den Steinen und hat sich kaum noch bewegt! Was aufgefallen ist, dass er sehr schnell den Mund auf und zu gemacht hat!!! Heute war er dann auch tot!
Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter, hab die tierärzte abgeklappert, aber keiner kennt sich mit zierfischen aus, habe nur eine info zu nem sehr teuren Koi-arzt aus Hamburg bekommen!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! sorry für den langen text!
mfg thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hmmmmmm, ganz schwer zu sagen was da los ist. Da kann wohl nur ein Doktor helfen.
Stimmen die Wasserwerte wirklich ? Besonders Nitrit und Sauerstoff spielen hier eine ganz große Rolle. Natürlich auch Ammoniak. Bei letztgenannten liegt eine Vergiftung vor, die man nicht so ohne weiteres erkennen kann. Ebenso wie bei einer Nitritvergiftung. Scheuern sich die Fische öfter mal am Teichrand. 

Das Fische nachts verenden ist normal, weil da die Sauerstoffsättigung im Wasser am geringsten ist.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Servus Thomas

Entschuldige wenn ich an deinem Verstand zweifle  


Du bist jetzt seit 23.05.2008 hier angemeldet, aber gelesen dürftest du nicht viel haben.
Du hast sage und schreibe *VIER* Pflanzen im Teich.
Du hast den Teich erst angelegt.

Und du erwartest im ernst das dein Teich eine gesunde Teichbiologie aufweißt ???

Hast du schon das Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge studiert ?
Hast du dich schlau gemacht, welche Voraussetzungen Fische im Teich brauchen ?

*Ein Teich ist Leben*, aber deiner ist *TOT*, sowie auch bald deine Fische, leider.

Du hast Verantwortung für die Fische übernommen, das sind Lebewesen wie Katz & Hund.

Leider kann ich nur den Kopfschütteln 

Sorry, ich schreibe das deshalb so drastisch, das auch andere Teichianer, die mit einem Fischbesatz liebäugeln, wachgerüttelt werden, sich doch vorher zu informieren und nicht erst, wie Du, im nachhinein, wenn es schon 5 nach Zwölf ist.


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

hi



> Entschuldige wenn ich an deinem Verstand zweifle



 mensch helmut, so kenne ich dich ja gar nicht.

du hast schon recht was du schreibst, aber das kam ganz schön direkt rüber.:shock 
ich vermute du hast zuviele beiträge von mir gelesen    
neee.... war ein scherz helmut. 

so jetzt aber spass beiseide....jetzt ist es halt passiert und nun muß man halt das beste daraus machen oder?

ich bin keine fischexperte und mit naturteichen hab ichs auch nicht so. 

aber läuft der luftsprudler auch über nacht?


----------



## Barbor (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hallo an alle

seid nicht so so hart mit ihm, er hat es ja nicht gewußt oder nicht drüber nachgedacht.:crazy  . Jetzt ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen und wir sollten versuchen ihm zu helfen. 
Vielleicht sollte Thomas nun doch zu den   (Allseitsbeliebten ) Chemikalien greifen , damit der Teich wieder Keimfrei wird und er noch ein paar Fische retten kann.

Lieben Gruß
Ulli


----------



## 2mazz (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

hm also ich habe nicht vier pflanzen im teich ich weiss nicht wie du da drauf kommst?! wegen den bildern von der neuanlegung?
Die pflanzen sind alle sehrstark gewachsen und noch einige dazu gekommen!
ich habe
seerosen => ca 2/3 der wasseroberfläche
mehrere krebsscheren,Nadelsimse, __ froschlöffel,__ wasserpest  und __ papageienfeder als schwimm und unterwasserpflanzen
und am rand stehen blühende Pflanzen wie __ Spaltgriffel, __ Hahnenfuß __ Iris ,
Zudem steht noch viel __ schilfrohr und sowas wie "wassergras" am rand!
Außerdem gibts auch koifetischisten die so gut wie keine Pflanzen im teich haben und da wirds auch nicht angeprangert, dass sie nur "X" Pflanzen drin haben!

Der Sprudler läuft von 23-1uhr von 7uhr bis 10 uhr von 13-15uhr und von 17 bis 20uhr alles per zeitschaltuhr
stwaren!
Der Fischbesatz wurde nicht sofort  eingesetzt, und es sind 2000liter leitungswasser eingefüllt worden, der rest ist beigeregnet! 
Nachdem die Pflanzen eingesetzt wurden, wurde das wasser mit Koi-stabil von Söll aufbereitet.
Natürlich habe ich mir gedanken gemacht und habe auch beiträge gelesen!und krankheitsbilder/ tipps und tricks sowie fehler anderer User mitverfolgt!
Dass es sich um Lebewesen handelt und man diese dementsprechend behandeln muss, ist mir klar! Habe auch über die ganze anfangszeit, die wasserwerte kontrolieren lassen durch das Fachgeschäft!
wäre hier in der nähe ein Tierarzt der sich mit zierfischen auskennt, würde ich wie auch im anderen beitrag schon gesagt , diesen sofort aufsuchen!

Bin bestimmt nicht jemand der einfach ein Lochbuddelt fische reinwirft und hofft das alles gut geht!
Habe den teich selbst gebaut und die pflanzen ausgewählt, die goldfische stammen aus einer teichauflösung unddie shubukins wurden geschenkt zum Teich!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Ich hoffe doch, dass der Filter NICHT an der Zeitschaltuhr hängt  Sondern durchläuft. Also nochmal, Wasserwerte nochmal checken oder im Zoohandel prüfen lassen. 
Irgendwo muss doch in der Nähe ein TA ein der sich ein wenig mit Fischen auskennt.


----------



## 2mazz (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Nein nur der Sprudler ist an der zeitschaltuhr!
Filter UVC-Lampe und natürlich Pumpe laufen 24h!

Ich habe 3Blutweiderich ( Lythrum slicaria) eingesetzt, diese wurden bis auf den Blütenstängel restlos abgeknabbert! Hatte erst die befürchtung das dieser giftig ist aber laut wiki ists gegenteil der fall und diese pflanze ist eine art heilpflanze zumindest für den menschen!

Ich habe im Inet nach allen möglichen Krankheiten gesucht aber auch nichts zutreffendes gefunden, da die meisten diagnosen ja über Äußerlichkeiten gemacht werden und außer dass die fische sich "absondern" ist nichts zuerkennen!
Zudem bewohnen auch noch andere tiere den teich, habe __ frösche die kommen und gehen und __ libellen sind auch einige vertreten sowie die üblichen insekten, __ wasserläufer etc...


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

hi


> Der Sprudler läuft von 23-1uhr von 7uhr bis 10 uhr von 13-15uhr und von 17 bis 20uhr alles per zeitschaltuhr
> stwaren!


ich kenne natürlich deine sauerstoffwerte im teich nicht, aber genau in den kritischen zeiten läuft dein sprudler nicht. :? 
am besten die zeitschaltuhr weg nehmen. 



> Ich hoffe doch, dass der Filter NICHT an der Zeitschaltuhr hängt  Sondern durchläuft.



das hoffe ich auch nicht, sonst gibts probleme.


----------



## 2mazz (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hm habe versucht durch die zeitschaltuhr einen gewissen rhytmus zu erzeugen!
also noch mehr richtung abend/nacht/frühermorgen verlagern? da zu der zeit die fotosyntheseproduktion am geringsten ist?


----------



## Rheno (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Ich würd ja sagen das die Fische sofern sie keine Sichtbaren Krankheiten aufweisen es mit sicherheit zu einer vergiftung gekommen ist. wohlmöglich von der Heilpflanze ?

Satz aussem Wiki.

"Die Pflanze besitzt aufgrund der Gerbstoffe stark adstringierende, bakterizide, blutstillende und harntreibende Eigenschaften."

Was gut für den Menschen ist muss nicht gut sein fürs Tier.

Könnte es sein das die Eigenschaft der Blutgerinnung der Pflanzen den Blutkreislauf der Fische verlangsamt und somit der Sauerstoff austauscht verringert wird( das ständige offen und schliessen des Maul) ich intepretiere es mal so das dur das auf und zu des maul versucht wird mehr wasser durch die Kiemen zupressen, dieses letztenendes nicht mehr geschafft wurde und der Fisch einfach "erstickt" ist ?


----------



## 2mazz (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hello again!
Hm das kann gut sein! Wäre aber sehr ärgerlich/verwunderlich da ich diese pflanze im fachhandel [link]http://www.aquatop-aachen.de/de/1.html[/link] gekauft habe. Die pflanzen wurden zusammen mit den fischen gekauft habe!
sowas darf man doch eigentlich nicht verkaufen, wenn man sieht dass "__ pflanzenfresser" mitgekauft werden!


----------



## 2mazz (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

hier nochmal ein foto vom teich => pflanzenbestand
und der abgefressenen Pflanze => __ blutweiderich salicaria


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Sehr schöner Teich Thomas  

Aber nu komm in die Socken und such nen Doktor :beeten :beeten :beeten


----------



## Fietje69 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hallo Thomas,
ich kenne deinen deinen Teich nicht und so finde ich sagen Bilder auch nicht so sehr viel aus über einen Teich und deren Bewohner.
Ich selber verfolge auch hier die Themen um vielleicht das eine oder das andere hier zu erhaschen.
Ich denke das man sich nicht soviel Gedanken machen sollte wenn in 8 Wochen 4 Fische sterben es kann soviele Gründe für das ableben haben...
Grade bei Goldfischen die aus Hochleistungszuchten kommen passiert es dann.
Ich hab ca. 60 Wasserpflanzen in meinem Teich sogar Sand Steine Teicherde und wenn mich mal ein Koifreund besucht dann schlagen die die Hände über den Kopf zusammen wie man das doch machen könne, ABER die Fische wachsen sehr schnell und habe auch recht wenig mit Krankheiten zutun- GOTTSEIDANK!
Was ich dir damit sagen will ist das es auch auf Natürlichen wege geschieht das ein Tier stirbt Egal ob bei Fischen, Schweinen, Hühnern...
mach dich nicht verrückt...


----------



## Joachim (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*



> Ich denke das man sich nicht soviel Gedanken machen sollte wenn in 8 Wochen 4 Fische sterben ...



Das hast du aber hoffentlich nicht so gemeint, wie du es geschrieben hast? :beeten 
Es kommt ja wohl drauf an, woran die Tiere verstorben sind. Es kann ja auch was sein, was man leicht abstellen kann und dann wäre es doch ausgesprochen dumm, wenn man es so lässig sieht?! 

Manchmal würd ich mir wünschen, Fische könnten vor schmerzen schreien - das würde ihren "Besitzern" Augen und Ohren öffnen ...


----------



## Fietje69 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Lieber Joachim,

ich geb Dir in sofern Recht das Fische schreien sollten, ohne weiteres!
Aber und das ist das was ich geschrieben habe ist wenn die Fische aus einer Massenzucht kommen ist der Ausfall sehr groß es liegt zum Teil am Stress oder aber das es nicht mehr so Steril ist wie in den Zuchtbecken da reicht schon eine Kleinigkeit aus und schon naja is er Tod.
Es ist Übrall so wo in großen Mengen gezüchtet wird und da kannst Du schreiben was du willst.
Es gibt nunmal Tiere ( egal welche ) die Schwach sind und dann Sterben.
Ich kann das aus eigener Erfahrung sagen da ich früher in einer Schweinevermehrung ausgeholfen habe die sehen alle Fit aus und dann liegt da ein Ferkel-Tod und so ist es mit Hühnern und und und...
Und die Tierärzte sagen dann Stress, Kreislaufkollaps oder ein anderer Defekt im Körper (Organversagen)
Und da kann man dann soviel Testen wie man will, das Wasser gibt einem dann auch keinen Aufschluss, oder?


----------



## Eugen (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hi Thomas,

ich will da nicht groß einmischen.

Aber :
auf dem rechten Bild soll ein __ Blutweiderich sein  

meiner schaut da gaaanz anders aus.  

um nicht zu sagen : das ist nie und nimmer Blutweiderich.


----------



## Frank (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hallo,

kann mich in Sachen __ Blutweiderich nur Eugen anschließen: Das ist keiner. Kann aber auch nicht sagen, was das jetzt genau ist ... 
Zuviele Pflanzen sind es aber auch noch nicht, da geht noch was ...  

Ansonsten möchte ich dich bitten die Wasserwerte, auch wenn sie i. O. hier zu posten.

Besonders pH, Nitrit, Nitrat, Sauerstoff und Ammoniak/Ammonium.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob der Luftsprudler wirklich den gewünschten Effekt erzielt.
Die großen Bläschen werden sowieso nicht von den Fischen aufgenommen. 
Von ihnen werden nur die fürs bloße Augen nicht sichtbaren, gelösten Sauerstoffpartikel aufgenommen.
Ein Luftsprudler kann sogar das Gegenteil bewirken und noch zusätzlich Co2 aus dem Wasser austreiben.


----------



## 2mazz (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Guten abend,
im vorraus schon mal vielen dank für die rege Teilnahme!

Also zum dem __ Blutweiderich! ich habe mir nach dem Pflanzenkauf extra die "kärtchen" bei Seite gelegt, und laut diesem kärtchen und foto ist das "blutweiderich"
Wegen Massenzuchtfischen..... kann ich leider ausschließen, denn es sind sowohl fische aus einem lang bestehendem teich gestorben als auch neue fische vom fachhändler!
Die Teichfolie wurde größtenteils mit vorher gewaschenem Kiesel ausgelegt, zuwem sind viele größere Stein als versteck für die bewohner und zur gestaltung des Teiches eingesetzt.
Und das foto habe ich gemacht, damit der nette herr, der meinte ich hätte 4 pflanzen in der bütt und nen haufen fische reingeworfen, dass dem nicht so ist!

Ich habe nochmal rumtelefoniert und einen Kleintierarzt gefunden der sich bereit erklärt hat sich den fisch mal anzugucken, hat aber direkt gesagt dass er nicht riesen ahnung hat,,,, ein versuch wars wert!!!
Dabei rausgekommen ist:
+ keine __ parasiten
+ keine glubschaugen
+ keine äußeren schäden außer ein paar fehlende schuppen
+ kiemen in ordnung
------------------------------
danach die innereien.....
+ kein bauchwasser
und dann fings an....
+schwimmblase war ok
+darm war nicht durchsichtig aber irgendwas kurz davor
+ galle war prall gefüllt und grün, das ist das einzige was aufgefallen ist!!

Habe mich ja schon im inet schlau gemacht, könnten ja symptome von bauchwassersucht sein!
Aber reicht das für eine diagnose aus?

werde morgen nochmal das wasser testen lassen und direkt die ergebnisse posten und einen alten wassertest rauskramen als vergleich!
Erstens find ichs schade wenn ein tier verstirbt nicht nur aus dem wirtschaftlichen sinne, sondern auch einfach weil ich wirklich gern am teich bin und das sowas wie ein ruhepol ist und die fische einfach was leben reinbringen und einen begrüßen und teilweise aus der hand fressen!
Da müssen nicht alle abnippeln! ist viel zu schade!
also werd ich mich weiterhin dahinter klemmen damits ein ende hat!
vielen dank
mfg 
thomas


----------



## juergen-b (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

mannnnnnnnomannnnn,

also ich raff das forum hier nicht ........ dem jungen gehen die fische hops und ihr habt nix besseres zu tun als euerem ökologischen gehabe hinterherzueifern und euch über eine pflanze mehr oder weniger und deren bestimmung die münder wund zu reden ********** tssssssssssss

*warum fragt ihr nicht ganz einfach mal nach den aktuellen sauerstoffwerten, teichtemp, ph wert, amonium und nitrit ...... alles gemessen und nicht gefühlt !!!!!*
gemessen mit einem vernünftigen testsatz und nicht wald und wiesen stäbchen und das "hab messen lassen und alles ist I.O." könnt ihr vorab mal den hasen geben.

wenn ihr diese werte habt wisst ihr mehr  

und wenn die fische nicht mehr hobs, gehen könnt ihr auch in aller ruhe euerem gründungfetisch weiter fröhnen nur vorab hilft das den fischen nicht wirklich ..... denn vorerst sollte was passieren was hand und fuß hat.

@ thomas,

fütterung reduzieren - wasserwerte messen kpl. - täglich 2 000l wasserwechsel, luftsprudler nachts kpl. durchlaufen lassen bis morgens ca. 10.00uhr und dann sehen wir weiter .......


----------



## Alex45525 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hallo,

also mir gefällt der Ton ja nicht (sachlicher wäre besser, gilt auch für andere Posts davor), jedoch muss ich mich inhaltlich jürgen-b anschließen. Bitte Testset besorgen (Brauchst Du sowieso), alle genannten Wasserwerte und Temperatur messen und dann hier posten. Und dann sehen wir weiter. Das Problem ist lösbar!


----------



## juergen-b (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

hy alex,

jo sachlich ist besser .......... aber bei manchen treads steigt beim lesen langsam aber sicher auch die emotion mit an und dann schaden solche leichte, rhetorische entgleisungen auch nicht  

zumal ich nicht auf der suche nach freunden bin ........ und daß sich die feinde auch ohne suche sammeln werden, ist menschlich


----------



## Alex45525 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hi Jürgen,

wir sollten aber gerade die Neulinge, die sich (hier) noch nicht so gut auskennen, eher konstruktiv unterstützen, denn überfahren. Insofern gebe ich Dir auch Recht. Doch die Kritik an den anderen Usern muss nicht so krass vorgetragen werden.

Entspannt Euch, wir machen hier Hobby!!!

Back to Topic!!!


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> *warum fragt ihr nicht ganz einfach mal nach den aktuellen sauerstoffwerten, teichtemp, ph wert, amonium und nitrit ...... alles gemessen und nicht gefühlt !!!!!*



Moin Juergen, die Frage kam doch bereits mindestens zweimal im Thread ! 
solange die Werte nicht kommen bleibt in der Tat nur Orakeln und Kaffeesatz lesen. 

Wolf


----------



## juergen-b (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Juergen, die Frage kam doch bereits mindestens zweimal im Thread !
> solange die Werte nicht kommen bleibt in der Tat nur Orakeln und Kaffeesatz lesen.
> 
> Wolf


hy wolf,

uppsss ......... ob ich da aus lauter emotion was überlesen habe ????:shock 

danke

@ frank & uwe

sorry ...... entschuldigt mein kurzfristiges aufblühen, ich habe zu schnell gelesen und als zu viel text zu unwesentlichem dabei war, wohl nur noch den anfang der texte quergelesen.

SORRY


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

hi



> sorry ...... entschuldigt mein kurzfristiges aufblühen, ich habe zu schnell gelesen und als zu viel text zu unwesentlichem dabei war, wohl nur noch den anfang der texte quergelesen.



erzähle doch kein zeugs...wir haben dich schon längst durchschaut. 

du hast beim fußball einen zu viel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> erzähle doch kein zeugs...wir haben dich schon längst durchschaut.
> du hast beim fußball einen zu viel



Prima Jürgen  
Ich denke auch bei einem so ersten Thema sollte mal nen lockerer Spruch drin sein, zumal wir ja schon alles gesagt haben, nun ist eh erst einmal Thomas an der Reihe.


----------



## 2mazz (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

So damit das orakeln endlich ein Ende hat ich habe mir heute eine wasserprobe geschnappt und bin zum fachmarkt gedüst!
Folgende werte wurden nach 3Tagen Regen festgestellt: 

PH= 8,3
KH= 4
GH= 4
NO2= 0
NO3= 0
PO4= 0
NH3= 0
O2= 80%
LF= 300

Habe dort auch nochmal mein problem geschildert und dort wurde mir gesagt ich solle mit einem lebenden Fisch vorbeikommen und dann würde ein Abstrich gemacht ~ Kostenpunkt 30€
Da die sie meinten, dass die fische wohl an Darmparasiten leiden würden, auf diese Idee kamen sie weil ich gesagt habe dicke grüne Galle?!?!
Kann das sein!
mfg Thomas


----------



## koidst49 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

hi thomas,

bei dieser aussage von diesem sogenannten fachmarkt, kann ich nur sagen einen großen bogen darum.


----------



## Armin (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Wie kommst du zu so einer Vorverurteilung ?:__ nase 

Immerhin will man dort einen Abstrich machen am lebenden Fisch ! Das entspricht nicht unbedingt dem, was du hier verurteilst  

Das ist eher ein vorbildliches Verhalten !!

Zur Problemstellung :

Deine Werte können nicht stimmen.

Wann und mit was für Wasser hast du deinen Teich befüllt. 

Was hats du seit Befüllung in den Teich gekippt an Algenmitteln und Medikamenten ?

Hast du Photos von den kranken/toten Fischen ?

usw...

Gruß Armin


----------



## glasklar (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*



			
				2mazz schrieb:
			
		

> hier nochmal ein foto vom teich => pflanzenbestand
> und der abgefressenen Pflanze => __ blutweiderich salicaria



hallo thomas 
kann es sein das dein pflanzen von __ schnecken angefressen werden? 
und auf diese weise schneckenkorn im teich kamm oder anderre gifte z.b. unkrautvernichter ?


----------



## 2mazz (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

hallo,
warum können die werte nicht stimmen????

Das Wasser besteht zum großteil aus Regenwasser und leitungswasser!
Bevor Pflanzen und dann fische eingesetzt wurden, wurde das wasser durch Söll Koistabil  einmalig "aufgewertet".
Andere Mittel Medikamente oder Wasseraufbereiter wurden nicht verwendet!
__ Schnecken oder ähnliches habe ich nicht, am __ Schilf sitzen ein paar Blattläuse, die aber nur mit zewa abgewischt wurden!
In den Teich kann auch nichts reinfließen, da er durch eine Steinmauer abgegrentz ist!
Gegen Algen etc habe ich auch nichts eingesetzt, da ich keinerlei Probleme mit der optischen "wassergüte" habe!

Bilder habe ich leider vergessen zu machen!

mfg thomas


----------



## glasklar (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

hallo thomas 

ich gehe jeden abend gegen 23-24uhr mit einer guten taschenlampe __ schnecken einsammeln  ,auch an denn teichpflanzen  auf den seerosenblätter sitzen die schleimer  .und du hast keine schnecken


----------



## 2mazz (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

guten abend,
ja kann gut sein dass es wohl __ schnecken gibt! hab nur noch keine gesehen bzw nichts dagegen unternommen in form von schneckengift etc....
aber wegen schnecken können die fishis ja nicht nacheinander sterben!!1
lg
tommy


----------



## Fietje69 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

@Thomas
Guten Morgen,

Nachdem hier alle über __ Schnecken reden möchte ich auf einen von deinen Wasserwerten eingehen. Es geht dabei um den KHwert der ist nach meiner Erfahrung viel zu niedrig er soll eigentlich zwischen 8-10 liegen.
Ist dieser Wert bei 5 oder niedriger so kann die Schleimhaut der Fische einen Schaden nehmen bzw. sich auflösen und somit haben Bakterien und __ Parasiten ein leichtes die Fische zu befallen.
Auch der GHwert liegt viel zu niedrig auch dieser sollte zwischen 8-12 liegen
Die Gesamthärte des Wassers wird durch gelöste Kationen bestimmt. Bei den meisten GH Tests werden nur Kalzium und Magnesium erfasst. Wenn entsprechend viel Kalzium/Magnesium gelöst ist, ist das Wasser hart. Bei wenigen gelösten Ca/Mg-Ionen hingegen ist es weich.
Nur bei welchen GH °dH-Werten (°dH = Grad deutscher Härte) ist das Wasser nun weich oder hart? Ganz einfach!

0 - 4 °dH = sehr weich 
4 - 8 °dH = weich 
8 - 15 °dH = mittelhart 
15 - 20 °dH = hart 
20 - 25 °dH = sehr hart 
Der GH-Wert ist sicherlich einer der wichtigsten Werte, da die Gesamthärte die organischen Funktionen aller Lebewesen im Wasser beeinflusst. Ein Fisch kann im falschen Wasser durchaus sterben oder - viel schlimmer - sehr lange leiden.
Pflanzen können bei falschen Werten nicht richtig arbeiten, das bedeutet sie wachsen nicht oder gehen sogar ein. Das Ergebnis ist eine übersättigung mit Nährstoffen und damit verbunden ein stärkerer Algenwuchs.
Der GH-Wert sollte daher einmal wöchentlich kontrolliert werden.

Die nötigen Mittelchen bekommst zu in den Fachgeschäften, ABER Nicht jedes Mittel sofort in voller Höhe geben sondern teile jedes Mittel auf so das Du den KHwert üner 3 Tage erhöhst solltest Du dieses auf einmal machen  geht das meistens Schlecht für deine Teichbewohner aus.
Hast du auch schon Salz in deinem Teich? wenn nicht, so würde ich dieses auch noch schnell nachholen....
Ich hoffe das es Dir etwas geholfen hat.

PS: auch ich habe schnecken im Teich aber auch die Feinde der Schnecken...


----------



## 2mazz (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Guten morgen,

also wegen den wasserwerten, mir wurde gesagt, dass durch regenwasser die GH und KH sinkt, habe einen test machen lassen ohne das wasser "aufzuwerten" da es ansonsten ja ein test für die katz gewesen wäre.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass ein bekannter schon über jahre einen teich hat mir fishbesatz inkl koi und goldfischen, die sich vermehren ohne ende, außer die kois die wachsen nur!
Und der hat noch nie im leben sein wasser kontrolliert geschweige denn irgendwelche chemie angewendet!!!!

Zu der niedrigen GH werten, stabilisieren sich diese nicht wieder von selbst???
denn die pflanzen leiden keines wegs, die sprießen nur so vor sich hin und bekommen hömmele blüten und vermehren sich auch gut!
Und mit ALGEN gibts gar KEIN problem!!

Leider musste ich feststellen dass wieder einer gestorben ist! habe auch fotos gemacht, ich kann aber nicht genau sagen wie lange er schon tot ist, da ich ihn nicht selbst rausgeholt habe, er roch aber schon sehr fischig!!!!
Habe auch ein foto von einem hoffentlich noch lange lebendem gemacht, der sieht für meine begriffe ganz normal aus!
ist aber echt ne prozedur irgendeinen zu fangen!!!!!


----------



## 2mazz (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

So jetzt zu den Bildern!
Ich weiss nicht ob alle fehlenden schuppen daher stammen, dass ich ihn angefasst habe, auf jeden fall waren die handschuhe danach einbißchen orange.

Habe mir alle fische nochmal genau angeguckt!
Die shubunkis sehen alle ganz normal aus!

Auffällig sind zwei andere goldis, ein kleiner hat kurz vor der flosse zwei weisse "Pickelchen" und ein anderer goldi hat einen weiss/schwarzen fleck an der rückenfloße der irgendwie anders aussieht, wollte diese auch fangen aber keine chance gehabt!
der shubunki war der einzige den man fangen konnte da der sehr neugierig ist und keine angst hat und zum kescher hinschwimmt!

Edit: Was micht verwundert hat, ist dass Besucher gesagt haben "es riecht nach Fisch/Teich, ist das normal???
mfg thomas


----------



## chromis (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hi,



> Es geht dabei um den KHwert der ist nach meiner Erfahrung viel zu niedrig er soll eigentlich zwischen 8-10 liegen.
> Ist dieser Wert bei 5 oder niedriger so kann die Schleimhaut der Fische einen Schaden nehmen bzw. sich auflösen und somit haben Bakterien und __ Parasiten ein leichtes die Fische zu befallen.


Dann wären aber die Fische in etlichen meiner Aquarien und in vielen Gewässern in der Natur schon lange ausgestorben. Komisch in Aquaristikforen wird meistens die Bedeutung ver Härtewerte nach oben überschätzt, in Teichforen wird gejammert, wenn die Härte einwenig niedriger liegt. Den Fischen sind aber meistens Sachen wie Vergesellschaftung, Qualität des Futters, organische Belastung des Wassers usw. viel wichtiger 



> Die Gesamthärte des Wassers wird durch gelöste Kationen bestimmt. Bei den meisten GH Tests werden nur Kalzium und Magnesium erfasst.


Als Gesamthärte bezeichnet man die Summe der gelösten Erdalkali-Ionen Kalzium, Magnesium, Barium und Strontium. Die beiden Letzteren sind meist nur in Spuren vorhanden und haben auf das Messergebnis keinen gravierenden Einfluss



> Nur bei welchen GH °dH-Werten (°dH = Grad deutscher Härte) ist das Wasser nun weich oder hart? Ganz einfach!
> 
> 0 - 4 °dH = sehr weich
> 4 - 8 °dH = weich
> ...


Das ist eine Einteilung, die den Gedanken irgendwelcher Menschen entspringt, die beruflich in der Wasserwirtschaft zu tun haben. Für einen Fisch aber, der in extremem tropischem Schwarzwasser vorkommt, kann eine kh von 4 schon zu hart sein. Andere Arten, darunter auch alle europäischen Fische sind da weitaus toleranter. Forellen zB. leben und vermehren sich problemlos in weichem, moorigem Wasser ebenso wie in Karstgewässern mit weit über 20°kh. Hier sind Faktoren wie Temperatur und Sauerstoffgehalt viel wichtiger.


----------



## glasklar (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*



			
				2mazz schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt zu den Bildern!
> 
> Edit: Was micht verwundert hat, ist dass Besucher gesagt haben "es riecht nach Fisch/Teich, ist das normal???
> mfg thomas



hi thomas

allso es ist nicht normal das es am teich nach fisch richt  
bei deinem toten goldi meine ich das der anfang der bauchwassersucht vorliegt ,bin mir aber nicht sicher 
ich hoffe das es bald besser würd:beeten
ps ich habe aus meinem teich algen und __ entengrütze raus gemacht und mit dem schlamm aus dem vorfilter in einem eimer getan  der riecht nach moder und nicht nach fisch 
wenn das wasserspiel fontene länger nicht in betrieb war riecht es wenn ich es anmache im ersten momment auch nach moder schlamm  .nach 5 minuten riecht man nichts mehr weder fisch noch schlamm  ,es duftet wohl angenehm nach rosen und __ lilien  und andere pflanzen im und am teich


----------



## Armin (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Ahoi,

wenn es nach Fisch riecht, haben die Fische entweder abgelaicht oder sie kämpfen mit Ammoniak und Nitrit. 

Wasserwechsel soll gegen den Fischgeruch helfen :hai 

Gruß Armin


----------



## 2mazz (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hallo,
war heute nochmal im Fachhandel, habe dort einen Abstrich am lebenden Fisch machen lassen, bin zum ersten verblüfft wie schnell 30€ weggehen für 1x glasplättchen übern fisch ziehen und drauf gucken!!!!

Aber irgendwie zweifel ich! 
Der verkäufer sagte mir, dass es Ankerwürmer seien! 
und mir für insg. 100€ gedöns mitgegeben:
30€ die untersuchung
22€ Koi Pro Ankerex 400gr
18€ Volumenbestimmer
15€ x 2 für wasseraufbereiter!

Das Medikament scheint mir eher ne Keule zu sein, da der verkäufer beharrte dass man das nicht überdosieren darf, da ich nur ca das Volumen sagen konnte (schnürchen-bestimmung).
Habe zuhause erstmal google angeworfen und hier im forum gesucht, und alle sagen, dass man die ankerwürmer mit dem bloßen Auge sehen kann und die mehrere cm groß sind!
Kann das dann bei mir die richtige Diagnose sein? will jetzt nicht so ne keule reinschmeißen ohne dass es das richtige ist!!
will jetzt nochmal eure meinung abwarten

lg thomas


----------



## chromis (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hi,

Lernaea sitzen fest am Fisch, Abgehen werden die bestimmt nicht, wenn man mit einem Glasplättchen über den Fisch streicht. Zudem ist Lernaea auch mit bloßem Auge problemlos zu erkennen.
Ob die Diagnose zutrifft, kann Dir keiner sagen. Schließlich hat hier niemand deine Fische gesehen. Ich hätte die Fische lieber von einem Tierarzt untersuchen lassen.

Mit der Dosierung der Medikamente hat der Verkäufer schon recht. Viele verschätzen sich mit der teichgröße total und Über- oder Unterdosierung von Medikamenten ist nie gut.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Also auf Lernaea wird ich nun gar nicht tippen.
So wie das Bild hier aussieht

Wie lange war denn der Goldie schon tot, dass die Kiemen so aussehen ?

Und die Bilder vom __ Goldfisch sprechen auch eine andere Sprache. Ich tippe weiterhin auf Bakterien. 

Aber anhand von Bildern kann man nun mal keine Diagnose stellen.


----------



## 2mazz (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: anhaltendes Fischsterben*

Hallo,
war gerade bei einem tierarzt der mir als Tipp von nem Koi-halter gegeben wurde, der hat einen kiemenabstrich gemacht, und danach haben die kiemen geblutet, laut arzt ist das sehr unnormal!
Ankerwürmer hat er ausgeschlossen!!!
Muss jetzt auf die Analyse warten, 2-3Tage würde es dauern.

Mal gucken hoffe es gibt Besserung und bin gespannt ob ich von dem"fach"markt mein geld wieder bekomme


----------

